# Truma S3002 Space Heater Problems



## BASA (Jul 2, 2009)

In my Bessacarr E425 we have a Truma S3002 Space Heater which can operate off the site mains. When we turn it on, the green light on the thermostat comes on and it operates for 5 mins giving heat via the ducts, after that there is a click sound and the green light goes out. The temperature drops, but the system will not operate. We are unable to turn the system on again. This has happened the last three times we have used the system, has anyone any idea what the problem is?


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*Heater*

What do you mean, you are unable to turn heater on again? Have you tried running on gas, see if the same thing happens.


----------



## BASA (Jul 2, 2009)

The heater will work on Gas, but not on the Electric


----------

